# Chess Players Thread



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone into the fine art of chess mastery?


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 11, 2013)

All day man


----------



## burwoodkush (Jan 12, 2013)

as a kid I was under the impression that chess was a "nerd" game. Then, I think about my sof, junior yr in HS, went to a hotel party got stoned as F#Ck, and learned how to play chess. I thought it was the most amazing game in the world that night hahahaha
I have about 5 boards laying around my pad.... just in case


----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2013)

After a long stretch in the slammer ,
Reading not being my thing,
I dedicated my time to Chess and Table Tennis,
i like to think i'm pretty good , but then i would say that....


----------



## meristem (Dec 20, 2015)

I beat myself in chess. Motherfucker cheated!

Other than that, chess is amazing stoned. I make the stupidest moves.


----------



## Byaakovienn (Dec 21, 2015)

I've never understood this game... I know the rules and so on. But always loose


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

I've started to fall in love with chess. It's so fucking awesome when you're stoned! Sometimes being stoned is good for spotting patterns and working down thru the action-reaction labrynth of I do this, then he PROBABLY will do that thru a bunch of levels. But I forget where I am sometimes in that analysis, too thanks to weed. Sometimes I checking shit out and I forget what I'm even trying to do! lol

But it's such a mind-trip! I love it!


----------



## ManLikeChavez (Jan 2, 2016)

You guys should get Chess Time, the app on android and iphone, u can play with people around the world. if you get it add me 'nowyoudont'


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 8, 2016)

Is is chess time or chesstime? One is free and the other is $0.99.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 8, 2016)

Nvmd chesstime is just a clock. K, as soon as I remember my password I'm getting it. Fuck, too many got-damn passwords. Everything needs a password. I'm so sick of it.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

I love chess.. Sometimes having to use your brain is a good thing


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 17, 2016)

Love chess but haven't played seriously in years. Thought I was decent until I started playing a real master. Over two years, beat him once, lost track of the losses. I prefer a face to face match to online.


----------

